# Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?



## Lupus (21. Januar 2007)

Hi,
kann mir nochmal jemand sagen wann Setzkescher verboten und wann erlaubt sind? Zu kaufen bekommt man sie ja gleich in 1000 verschiedenen Varianten aber die Benutzung ist doch in Deutschland verboten;+  oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Das hängt vom jeweiligen Bundesland ab.

In Hessen gilt folgendes:


> § 4b
> Verwendung von Setzkeschern
> Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig. Setzkescher müssen mindestens 3,50 m lang sein und einen Ringdurchmesser von mindestens 0,50 m aufweisen; sie sind durch geeignete Vorrichtungen auf ganzer Länge gegen das Zusammenfallen zu sichern. Der Setzkescher ist möglichst parallel zur Gewässeroberfläche auszulegen. Es dürfen nicht mehr als 1 kg Fische pro 100 dm³ (Liter) Setzkeschervolumen, berechnet als Produkt der Fläche des kleinsten Ringes und dem Abstand der äußeren Ringe, gehältert werden. Die Verwendung von Setzkeschern in Gewässern mit Wellenschlag ist nicht zulässig.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Wellenschlag ist ja auch so ein dehnbarer Begriff, hat schon so manche Diskussion hervorgerufen. #h


----------



## Lupus (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Aha und wie sieht es mit Niedersachsen aus?
Weiß das Zufällig jemand?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

kannste glaub ich in den vereins/verbandsapieren nachlesen!Ist zumindest bei uns do...


----------



## Lausitzerangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Also bei uns in Brandenburg schaut da Keiner so genau hin wegen Länge und Breite und wenn es nicht direkt vom Teichpächter/besitzer verboten wird auch überall erlaubt. Dabei ist klar das ein Setzkescher auch eine ausreichende Größe haben sollte um die Fische nicht unnötig zu stressen.


----------



## borchi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Aha und wie sieht es mit Niedersachsen aus?
> Weiß das Zufällig jemand?


 
Hallo Lupus,

in Niedersachsen ist der Setzkescher nicht verboten, Du darfst ihn jedoch nicht in Schiffahrtswegen oder in Gewässern mit Steinschüttung nutzen. Ausserdem ist auf expliziet auf etwaige Verbote der Vereine zu achten.

In Ländern wie SH und MV ist der Setzkescher leider verboten. Solltest Du weitere Informationenbenötigen, dann schau doch mal hier

www.stippforum.de


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



borchi schrieb:


> Hallo Lupus,
> 
> in Niedersachsen ist der Setzkescher nicht verboten, Du darfst ihn jedoch nicht in Schiffahrtswegen oder in Gewässern mit Steinschüttung nutzen. Ausserdem ist auf expliziet auf etwaige Verbote der Vereine zu achten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo wer sagt das in Niedersachsen der Setzkescher erlaubt ist?
Wo steht das Gesetzlich geschrieben das es erlaubt ist?
Ich bin als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher in einem Bereiches Niedersachsens tätig.Und mir ist nicht bekannt das das Land Niedersachsen dieses Gesetzlich geändert hat?Wenn ja sind entweder meine Papiere falsch oder ich habe was verpennt.Ich stehe mit dem Landesgewässerwart in Ständiger Verbindund,und auch der weiß nichts von einer geänderten Erlaubnis. 
(Sollte ich mich irren dann bitte um eine Rechtskräftige belehrung).
Es ist Auslegungssache warum Du einen Setzkescher benutzt.
Und wenn eine Person meint einen Setzkescher  benutzen zu müßen,muß er sich auch im klarem sein das es zu Problemen bei einer Fischereikontrolle kommen (kann),bis hin zur Anzeige.
Sowie andere Strafen die dann verhängt werden können.

Also es ist immer noch NICHT Erlaubt in Niedersachsen einen Setzkescher zu benutzen.

Der Einsatz des Setzkeschers liegt am Angler selber,und er übernimmt damit die volle Verantwortung darüber,wo wie und WARUM er diesen einsetzt.Und muß diesen Einsatz auch plausibel Erklären warum dieser zum Einsatz kommt.   
Und er muß sich auch im klarem darüber sein,das es Probleme geben (kann).
Also ist es dem Angler seine Entscheidung ob er einen Setzkescher benutzt oder nicht.
So ich hoffe ich habe weiter geholfen.#h


----------



## borchi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hallo wer sagt das in Niedersachsen der Setzkescher erlaubt ist?
> Wo steht das Gesetzlich geschrieben das es erlaubt ist?
> Ich bin als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher in einem Bereiches Niedersachsens tätig.Und mir ist nicht bekannt das das Land Niedersachsen dieses Gesetzlich geändert hat?Wenn ja sind entweder meine Papiere falsch oder ich habe was verpennt.Ich stehe mit dem Landesgewässerwart in Ständiger Verbindund,und auch der weiß nichts von einer geänderten Erlaubnis.
> (Sollte ich mich irren dann bitte um eine Rechtskräftige belehrung).
> ...


----------



## m-spec (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Also es ist immer noch NICHT Erlaubt in Niedersachsen einen Setzkescher zu benutzen.



Vom Gesetzgeber oder vom VDSF(bzw. zuständigem Landesverband) nicht erlaubt?

Wenn ich die gültige Rechtslage richtig verstanden habe benötige ich ja in NDS nichtmal eine Fischereiprüfung um Angeln zu gehen hier beten es ja auch die Verbände vor das sie benötigt wird. (Btw. Ich bin ein starker Befürworter der Fischereiprüfung)

Ich bin viel in NDS unterwegs und dort ist es von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich geregelt mit dem Setzkescher.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## iguana417 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

mit den gestzen ist irgendwie nur wirrwarr... geht man irgendwo einen meter zu weit, ist irgendwas schon nicht mehr erlaubt.
genauso kann es passieren, das man sich an regeln/gesetze hält, aber irgendein schlaumeier meint, trotzdem irgendwas anderes behaupten. manchmal machts angeln keinen spass mehr. obwohl legal dabei, muss man ja schon nen schlechtes gewissen haben, das man überhaupt angeln geht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hallo wer sagt das in Niedersachsen der Setzkescher erlaubt ist?
> Wo steht das Gesetzlich geschrieben das es erlaubt ist?
> Ich bin als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher in einem Bereiches Niedersachsens tätig.Und mir ist nicht bekannt das das Land Niedersachsen dieses Gesetzlich geändert hat?Wenn ja sind entweder meine Papiere falsch oder ich habe was verpennt.Ich stehe mit dem Landesgewässerwart in Ständiger Verbindund,und auch der weiß nichts von einer geänderten Erlaubnis.
> (Sollte ich mich irren dann bitte um eine Rechtskräftige belehrung).
> ...


Moin,

welche Medikamente wurden denn verordnet... |kopfkrat


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Setzkescher sollte man nur dort einsetzen, wo sie das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz ausdrücklich zulässt. In allen anderen Ländern würde ich der Kühltasche den Vorzug geben. Es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass ein „Naturschützer“ hinter irgend einem Busch hervorkommt und eine Anzeige macht. Selbst wenn man ggf. vom Richter freigesprochen wird, hat man eine Menge Stress an der Backe. Ich rate daher, im Zweifel die Finger von einem Setzkescher zu lassen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Setzkescher sollte man nur dort einsetzen, wo sie das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz ausdrücklich zulässt. In allen anderen Ländern würde ich der Kühltasche den Vorzug geben. Es besteht immer die Gefahr, dass ein „Naturschützer“ hinter irgend einem Busch hervorkommt und eine Anzeige macht. Selbst wenn man ggf. vom Richter freigesprochen wird, hat man eine Menge Stress an der Backe. Ich rate daher, im Zweifel die Finger von einem Setzkescher zu lassen.


Hi Kolja,

ist zwar eine "verträgliche" Anleitung aber DAS GANZE DUCKMÄUSERN STEHT MIR GANZ WEIT OBEN......

Wenn irgendwo was verboten ist, dann ist der *"Reintext"* dazu gefragt und und und...
 #c #c #c


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

In Schleswig-Holstein ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern gem. § 39 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 LFischG (Fischereigesetz für das Land S-H) ausdrücklich verboten. Der "geforderte" Reintext lautet:

§ 39
Tierschutz​ 
(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden. Verboten ist danach insbesondere:
1. ...
2. ...
3. die Lebendhälterung von Fischen in Setzkeschern sowie
4. ...​ 
Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, dürfte sich übrigens über die Homepages der jeweiligen Landesregierungen relativ leicht herausfinden lassen. Dort findet man eigentlich immer das gesamte Landesrecht.​ 
Gruß von einem berufsmäßigen Paragraphen-Jongleur...​ 
Jörg​


----------



## borchi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hi Kolja,
> 
> ist zwar eine "verträgliche" Anleitung aber DAS GANZE DUCKMÄUSERN STEHT MIR GANZ WEIT OBEN......
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre einem Verband an, bei dem ich mich in dieser  Sache gut aufgehoben fühle. Ich nutze, dort wo es erlaubt ist, den Setzkescher.


----------



## Lupus (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht verstanden!!!!
Warum kann man für Niedersachsen keine klare Aussage treffen? Wenn ich mit 8 Jugendlichen zum Angeln fahre möchte ich vorher wissen ob das erlaubt ist!! Was soll ich dem Herrn Kontroleur den plausibel erklären?


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

@Lupus

Nun, anscheinend gibt es in Niedersachsen keine explizite *gesetzliche* Regelung in Bezug auf die Nutzung von Setzkeschern. Habe eben mal das dortige Fischereigesetz überflogen und Setzkescher werden dort nirgendwo erwähnt.

Was der Verband bzw. die einzelnen Vereine regeln, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt...

Die Juristerei ist eben nicht immer eindeutig.|znaika: 

Jörg


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Ich setze jetzt mal voraus, dass es keine Regelung zum Thema Setzkescher in NS gibt, habe das aber nicht überprüft. 

Teilweise wurde vertreten, dass der Einsatz des Setzkeschers zu einem Verstoß gegen § 17 TierSchG führen würde. Das ist eine Bundesgesetz und würde damit pauschal den Setzkeschereinsatz verbieten. Es gab aber ein Urteil nebst Sachverständigengutachten, dass der (ordnungsgemäße) Einsatz des Setzkeschers nicht gegen § 17 TierSchG verstößt. Danach wurde der Einsatz des Setzkeschers in verschiedenen Bundesländern wieder partiell zugelassen. So ist die Rechtslage. 

Etwas anderes kann sich aus den Vereins- oder Verbandsvorschriften ergeben. Da muss man dann aber wissen, dass das die Regeln sind, die wir Angler qua Satzung uns selbst geben und damit auch verändern könnten.


----------



## aallecktzander (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Für Alle mal zum Nachdenken!!!
Die Lebendhälterung von Köderfischen ,(im kleinsten Raum)ist aber doch wohl in Deutschland erlaubt???
Ansonsten müsste sich ja der Händler meines Vertrauen`s strafbar machen,wennEr mir Lebendköderfische verkauft,die ich erst nach etwa 3-4 Stunden nach dem Verkauf im toten Zustand an meinem Angelhaken ködere.
Sage einfach mal...das Thema ist noch lange nicht ausdiskutiert.mfg Heinz


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



aallecktzander schrieb:


> Für Alle mal zum Nachdenken!!!
> Die Lebendhälterung von Köderfischen ,(im kleinsten Raum)ist aber doch wohl in Deutschland erlaubt???
> Ansonsten müsste sich ja der Händler meines Vertrauen`s strafbar machen,wennEr mir Lebendköderfische verkauft,die ich erst nach etwa 3-4 Stunden nach dem Verkauf im toten Zustand an meinem Angelhaken ködere.
> Sage einfach mal...das Thema ist noch lange nicht ausdiskutiert.mfg Heinz


Heinz, das ist ein ellenlanges Abstellgleis. Laut manchen Wapos darf man die Köfis auch nicht im Eimer schwimmen lassen. Die verteilen hier blaue Briefchen zum Thema...


----------



## aallecktzander (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Warscheinlich ist es so,wie Du sagst!
Du kannst dich Drehen u. Wenden,wie Du willst...Ich bleib bei meinem PILS...


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



aallecktzander schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist es so,wie Du sagst!
> Du kannst dich Drehen u. Wenden,wie Du willst...Ich bleib bei meinem PILS...


Ist wohl auch besser, soll bloß jeder so wie er meint.


----------



## aallecktzander (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Jou..
Mach gut Zanderfänger!
Ich bin Weg!


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Medikamente wurden denn verordnet... |kopfkrat


welche bei die verordnet wurden weiß ich nicht
aber ich kann in meinen Papieren lesen und es ist auslegungsache wie man damit umgeht.Also muß jeder wissen was er tut,und Verantworten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> es ist auslegungsache


Aha, womit wir somit wieder am Anfang angelangt wären...


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Aha, womit wir somit wieder am Anfang angelangt wären...


 
Ich habe keine Lust,mich darüber zu Streiten ich kann dir nur sagen was meinen Landespapieren entspricht.Und da steht Der einsatz des Setzkeschers ist Verboten.
Und wer meint er muß ihn benutzen der soll es tun.
Aber nicht heulen wenn er Ärger dadurch hat.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust,mich darüber zu Streiten ich kann dir nur sagen was meinen Landespapieren entspricht.Und da steht Der einsatz des Setzkeschers ist Verboten.


Wer streitet!?!? #c


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wer streitet!?!? #c


 
Ja wie gesagt es gibt keine Einheitliche Regelung,Verein A sagt ja Verein B sagt nein,ich selber bin nicht dagegen und sehe bei vernünftigen Grund des Hälterns keine Probleme,aber es gibt halt Leute in NDS die Anglern die Setzkescher benutzen, einen Strick drehen wollen, bis hin zur Gerichtsverhandlung alles schon gehabt.
Auch bei Gemeinsamen Hegefischen gab es schon Polizei aufgebot weil Setzkescher benutzt worden sind, und das ist noch nicht lang her. 
Also wo Steht Verboten sollte man auch selbst Verantworten wenn man es tut.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> aber es gibt halt Leute in NDS die Anglern die Setzkescher benutzen, einen Strick drehen wollen, bis hin zur Gerichtsverhandlung alles schon gehabt.


Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## Kxxxxx (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Hier noch ein paar vertiefende Anmerkungen zu dem Thema (ebenfalls berufsmäßiger Sachverhaltsverdreher):

Es gibt meines Wissens zwei Urteile zu dem Thema Setzkescher, die größere Wellen geschlagen haben. In beiden Fälle sollte ein Angler strafrechtlich belangt werden, weil er Fische lebend im Setzkescher hälterte. Der Erste wurde bestraft, der Zweite freigesprochen. Beide Fälle waren aber nur auf den ersten Blick vergleichbar. Im ersten Fall benutzte der Angler einen relativ kleinen Setzkescher, den er an der Bordwand seines Bootes befestigte. Der Kescher hing senkrecht herunter und wurde durch die Strömung und die Wellen ständig bewegt. Der Zweite Angler fischte vom Ufer aus und benutzte dabei einen (ich glaube) 7 m langen Kescher aus knotenfreien Maschen, wobei etwa 5 m (glaube ich) davon flach am Grund des Gewässers lagen. Das Ende des Keschers wurde zusätzlich verankert um ein hin und hertreiben des Keschers zu vermeiden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die beiden Sachverhalte richtig aus meiner Erinnerung wiedergegeben. Es ist schon einige Jahre her, dass ich mich mit der Thematik befasst habe. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere erhielt der zweite Angler auch rechtliche Unterstützung durch den DAV. 

In beiden Fällen lies das Gericht Gutachten fertigen. Das Gutachten im ersten Falle kam bei der geschilderten Situation zu dem Ergebnis, dass den Fischen unnötig Leid angetan wurde. Im zweiten Fall kam ein Gutachter zu dem Ergebnis, dass dem Fisch kein unnötiges Leid angetan wurde.

Aus dem zweiten Urteil leitet der DAV ab, dass die Verwendung geeigneter, großer, knotenfreier Setzkescher erlaubt ist. Die stimmt aber nur zum Teil. Denn wenn das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz die Verwendung des Setzkeschers und/oder die Lebendhalterung verbietet, dann ist eine Zuwiderhandlung zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Kommt man an einen Staatsanwalt, dem Angler ein Dorn im Auge sind, kann da auch mehr draus werden.

Es ist aber in meinen Augen richtig, wenn sich Angler und Verbände weiterhin für die Lebendhalterung stark machen. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht nachvollziehbar, dass man in Deutschland Schweine und Rinder lebend in LKW quer durch die Lande fahren darf, es dem Angler aber untersagt ist seine Fische lebend zu hältern. Für mich ist dies beides die selbe Sachlage. In beiden Fällen geht es um Tiere als Lebensmittel. Man muss sich auch fragen, warum es denn erlaubt ist, Vögel in kleinen Käfigen im Wohnzimmer zu „hältern“. Warum sind Aquarien nicht verboten? Mir scheint hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Die Angler müssen definitiv mehr zur Wahrung ihrer Interessen tun. 

Ich kann die Verwendung von Setzkeschern aber dennoch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## esox_105 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



> ich kann dir nur sagen was meinen Landespapieren entspricht.Und da steht Der einsatz des Setzkeschers ist Verboten.


 


> Ja wie gesagt es gibt keine Einheitliche Regelung


 

... was denn nun?


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar vertiefende Anmerkungen zu dem Thema (ebenfalls berufsmäßiger Sachverhaltsverdreher):
> 
> Es gibt meines Wissens zwei Urteile zu dem Thema Setzkescher, die größere Wellen geschlagen haben. In beiden Fälle sollte ein Angler strafrechtlich belangt werden, weil er Fische lebend im Setzkescher hälterte. Der Erste wurde bestraft, der Zweite freigesprochen. Beide Fälle waren aber nur auf den ersten Blick vergleichbar. Im ersten Fall benutzte der Angler einen relativ kleinen Setzkescher, den er an der Bordwand seines Bootes befestigte. Der Kescher hing senkrecht herunter und wurde durch die Strömung und die Wellen ständig bewegt. Der Zweite Angler fischte vom Ufer aus und benutzte dabei einen (ich glaube) 7 m langen Kescher aus knotenfreien Maschen, wobei etwa 5 m (glaube ich) davon flach am Grund des Gewässers lagen. Das Ende des Keschers wurde zusätzlich verankert um ein hin und hertreiben des Keschers zu vermeiden.


Senkrecht vom Boot ist nicht zulässig bzw. 5-7m lange Setzkescher gibt es nicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Senkrecht vom Boot ist bzw. 7m lange Setzkescher gibt es nicht.


 
Er hat ihne aber hängen lassen. 

Nagelt mich bitte nicht auf die Maße der Kescher fest. Es ist midestens 3 Jahre her, dass ich die beiden Gutachten gelesen habe. Ich denke aber, die Unterschiedlichkeit der Sachverhalte ist deutlich geworden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Er hat ihn aber hängen lassen.


Dann hat er berechtigt gelitten! #h


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Einige Anmerkungen:



KoljaK schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar vertiefende Anmerkungen zu dem Thema (ebenfalls berufsmäßiger Sachverhaltsverdreher):
> 
> Es gibt meines Wissens zwei Urteile zu dem Thema Setzkescher, die größere Wellen geschlagen haben. In beiden Fälle sollte ein Angler strafrechtlich belangt werden, weil er Fische lebend im Setzkescher hälterte. Der Erste wurde bestraft, der Zweite freigesprochen. Beide Fälle waren aber nur auf den ersten Blick vergleichbar. Im ersten Fall benutzte der Angler einen relativ kleinen Setzkescher, den er an der Bordwand seines Bootes befestigte. Der Kescher hing senkrecht herunter und wurde durch die Strömung und die Wellen ständig bewegt. Der Zweite Angler fischte vom Ufer aus und benutzte dabei einen (ich glaube) 7 m langen Kescher aus knotenfreien Maschen, wobei etwa 5 m (glaube ich) davon flach am Grund des Gewässers lagen. Das Ende des Keschers wurde zusätzlich verankert um ein hin und hertreiben des Keschers zu vermeiden.



In dem mir vorliegenden Fall, AG Rinteln, hat der Angeklagte einen 3-4 m langen Setzkescher verwendet. Er wurde, auf Grund eines Fachgutachten von Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach (heute Vizepräsident des VDSF), welches vom DAV in Auftrag gegeben wurde, freigesprochen, weil das Gericht Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit und am Schmerzempfinden der Fische geäußert hat. (Vgl. dazu weiterführend Jendrusch/Arlinghaus, AgrarR 2005, S. 48 ff.)  



KoljaK schrieb:


> Aus dem zweiten Urteil leitet der DAV ab, dass die Verwendung geeigneter, großer, knotenfreier Setzkescher erlaubt ist. Die stimmt aber nur zum Teil. Denn wenn das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz die Verwendung des Setzkeschers und/oder die Lebendhalterung verbietet, dann ist eine Zuwiderhandlung zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Kommt man an einen Staatsanwalt, dem Angler ein Dorn im Auge sind, kann da auch mehr draus werden.[/SIZE][/FONT]



Das stimmt nur bedingt, der DAV hat dem Urteil eine rechtliche Wertung entnommen, die für die Landesgesetzgeber bei der (Fischer-) Gesetzgebung zu berücksichtigen ist. E wurde njcht vertreten, dass man beim landesrechtlich nicht autorisierten Setzkeschergebrauchs diesen nunmehr auf Grund des Urteils einsetzen durfte. Hier ist streng zwischen Bundesrecht (TierSchG) und Landesrecht (Fischereigesetz /FischereiVO) zu differenzieren.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es ist aber in meinen Augen richtig, wenn sich Angler und Verbände weiterhin für die Lebendhalterung stark machen. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht nachvollziehbar, dass man in Deutschland Schweine und Rinder lebend in LKW quer durch die Lande fahren darf, es dem Angler aber untersagt ist seine Fische lebend zu hältern. Für mich ist dies beides die selbe Sachlage. In beiden Fällen geht es um Tiere als Lebensmittel. Man muss sich auch fragen, warum es denn erlaubt ist, Vögel in kleinen Käfigen im Wohnzimmer zu „hältern“. Warum sind Aquarien nicht verboten? Mir scheint hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Die Angler müssen definitiv mehr zur Wahrung ihrer Interessen tun. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Ich kann die Verwendung von Setzkeschern aber dennoch nicht empfehlen.



Unabhängig von der Frage der Tiertransporte stimme ich Dir hier im Ergebnis zu 10% zu, weil es die Aufgabe ist der Verbände die Interessen der Angler wahrzunehmen.


----------



## friggler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

@ professionelle Sachverhaltsverdreher:q

 War das ganze nicht ein wenig anders?

 Ein Angler wurde aufgrund eines Sachverständigengutachtens verurteilt. Dem Urteil zugrunde lag ein "Gutachten" in dem "nachgewiesen" wurde dass die Fische erheblich unter dem Gebrauch eines Setzkeschers leiden. 

 Die "Sachverständigen" (per Titel) hatten dies anhand eines rel. kleinen an einem schaukelnden Boot senkrecht befestigten Setzkeschers und auch über einen längeren Zeitraum von einigen Tagen "zweifelsfrei" festgestellt...

 Diese richtige Beobachtung dass die Fische leiden, basierte auf diesem unsachgemässem Gebrauch des Setzkeschers, war aber fortan Grundlage bei weiteren Verhandlungen und führte zu Verurteilungen wg. Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Damit einher ging auch das Setzkescherverbot.

 In einem anderen, späterem Fall wurde ein weiteres (Gegen)Gutachten erstellt. Hier wurde festgestellt dass die älteren Gutachten nicht zulässig/haltbar sind da von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen wurde, und bei richtigem Gebrauch eines Setzkeschers kein Leiden nachgewiesen werden kann. Richtiger Gebrauch heisst ausreichend lang und mit ausreichendem Durchmesser, waagerecht aufgestellt und gegen zusammenklappen gesichert, und mit angemessenem Besatz usw.
Die Leidensfähigkeit selbst wurde nicht angezweifelt.

 Danach wurde das Setzkescherverbot in einigen Bundesländern wieder aufgehoben, unter der Voraussetzung das bestimmte Bedingungen (Setzkeschergrösse/länge waagerechte Anbringung und Sicherung, kein Wellenschlag Fische müssen frei schwimmen können usw.) eingehalten werden unter denen davon auszugehen ist dass die Fische nicht leiden.
 Da die Grenzen wo Fische möglicherweise leiden nicht eindeutig sind gibt es in den Bundesländern unterschiedliche Vorgaben. Grundsätzlich dürfen aber nur Fische gehältert werden die zum Verzehr bestimmt sind.
Das Setzkescherverbot ist mW. noch nicht in allen Bundesländern aufgehoben.
Wie immer muss man sich die für das jeweilige Bundesland geltenden Gesetze und Durchführungsverordnungen etc. durchlesen, ein auf Landesebene höherwertiges Gesetz (Verstoss gg. das Tierschutzgesetz) gilt mW. in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mehr.

Ich bin KEIN Rechtsverdreher#h, dies ist MEIN derzeitiger Wissenstand und muss nicht unbedingt stimmen. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Kxxxxx (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> In dem mir vorliegenden Fall, AG Rinteln, hat der Angeklagte einen 3-4 m langen Setzkescher verwendet. Er wurde, auf Grund eines Fachgutachten von Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach (heute Vizepräsident des VDSF), welches vom DAV in Auftrag gegeben wurde, freigesprochen, weil das Gericht Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit und am Schmerzempfinden der Fische geäußert hat. (Vgl. dazu weiterführend Jendrusch/Arlinghaus, AgrarR 2005, S. 48 ff.)


 
Das Schreckenbach-Gutachten war das, aus dem zweiten Fall. Es kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass Fische wohl keinen Schmerz, aber Stress empfinden können. Dieser Stress kann Leiden i.S. v. § 17 Tierschutzgesetzt darstellen.

Die Zufügung von Leiden ist für eine Strafbarkeit nach § 17 Tierschutzgesetz ausreichend. Es muss daher aus juristischer Sicht nicht geklärt werden, ob ein Fisch Schmerzen empfinden kann, wenn die Lebendhalterung Stress in einem Maß auslöst, so dass man von Leiden sprechen kann. Hier sitzt m. E. der Knackpunkt. In dem älteren Urteil lag ein Sachverhalt vor, bei dem völlig klar war, dass die Hälterung der Fische Unsachgemäß vorgenommen wurde. Den Fischen also auf jeden Falle zumindest Leiden zugefügt wurde. Das erste Gutachten musste daher nicht so sehr darauf eingehen, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Der Straftatbestand war in jedem Falle erfüllt. Das zweite Gutachten von Schreckenbach beschäftigt sich daher viel eingehender mit dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen und ist in diesem Punkt sicherlich auch wissenschaftlich genauer. Das wird PETA aber sicher nicht eingestehen. Im zweiten Fall hatte man es auchmit einem Angler zu tun gehabt, der bei der Lebendhalterung maximale Sorgfalt walten ließ. (Auch wenn der Kescher nur 4 m und nicht 7 m lang war  ) Die Scheu, so jemanden war sicherlich auch größer. Das „Feindbild“ war halt nicht da.




Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur bedingt, der DAV hat dem Urteil eine rechtliche Wertung entnommen, die für die Landesgesetzgeber bei der (Fischer-) Gesetzgebung zu berücksichtigen ist. E wurde njcht vertreten, dass man beim landesrechtlich nicht autorisierten Setzkeschergebrauchs diesen nunmehr auf Grund des Urteils einsetzen durfte. Hier ist streng zwischen Bundesrecht (TierSchG) und Landesrecht (Fischereigesetz /FischereiVO) zu differenzieren.


 
Völlig klar, der DAV hat seine Mitglieder jetzt natürlich nicht aufgerufen gegen die Landesgesetze zu verstoße. 





Sailfisch schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Frage der Tiertransporte stimme ich Dir hier im Ergebnis zu 10% zu, weil es die Aufgabe ist der Verbände die Interessen der Angler wahrzunehmen.


 
Warum dann nur 10% .


----------



## borchi (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt es gibt keine Einheitliche Regelung,Verein A sagt ja Verein B sagt nein,ich selber bin nicht dagegen und sehe bei vernünftigen Grund des Hälterns keine Probleme,aber es gibt halt Leute in NDS die Anglern die Setzkescher benutzen, einen Strick drehen wollen, bis hin zur Gerichtsverhandlung alles schon gehabt.
> Auch bei Gemeinsamen Hegefischen gab es schon Polizei aufgebot weil Setzkescher benutzt worden sind, und das ist noch nicht lang her.
> Also wo Steht Verboten sollte man auch selbst Verantworten wenn man es tut.


 
und hier kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich dem richtigen Verband anzuschliessen.....


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

hi
Also hier könnt ihr einiges Nachlesen.Unter Rechtsecke im Seitenmenü.

http://www.matchangler-shop.de/


----------



## friggler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Gerade gefunden.
Hier noch zwei Seiten aus dem Netz:
Angelwochebericht
http://www.forellenteiche.de/00000098800db0f01/index.html
und auch interessant
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fachinfos/Setzkescher/Setzkescher.html

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



friggler schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden.
> Hier noch zwei Seiten aus dem Netz:
> Angelwochebericht
> http://www.forellenteiche.de/00000098800db0f01/index.html
> ...


 
Genau das was ich sage und was zum Teil in meinen Papieren als Aufseher Steht.Die Verantwortung trägt jeder selbst.


----------



## m-spec (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Genau das was ich sage und was zum Teil in meinen Papieren als Aufseher Steht.Die Verantwortung trägt jeder selbst.



Jein.

Ich lese (vielleicht auch etwas voreingenommen) aus den Begründungen heraus das der Einsatz bei Einhaltung bestimmter Voraussetzungen gestattet ist. Von seiten des VDSF ist mir allerdings keine Freigabe für die Landesverbände bekannt. Eher wird drauf hingewiesen das man nicht hältern sollte. Diese "Vorgabe" wird von den Vereinen durchgesetzt. Mit Ausnahme einiger, ich nenne sie mal so, kleine gallische Dörfer die sich für eine vernünftige Nutzung des Setzkeschers einsetzen. Und das gefällt vielen Vereinen nicht die um diese "Bollwerke" verteilt sind. Aus dem Ostfriesischen (BvO) ist mir bekannt das eine der ersten Aktionen nach dem Beitritt zum LV Niedersachsen(VDSF) vom 1. Vorsitzenden war: Info an Zoll und Polizei das verstärkt auf Angler geachtet werden soll die den Setzkescher benutzen und diese Abzumahnen. Desweiteren hat es eine Info an alle Ortsgruppen gegeben das "Verstöße" von Mitgliedern SOFORT zu melden sind um einen Ausschluß aus dem BvO erwirken zu können. Armes Deutschland... #q

Hier wünsche ich mir dann doch eine klare Aussage/Regelung die Bundesweit greift und endlich Klarheit schafft und dieses Rumgeeiere endlich beendet wird. Und bisher sehe ich da auf Bundesebene nur einen Verband der sich dafür einsetzt...

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Torro (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hier wünsche ich mir dann doch eine klare Aussage/Regelung die Bundesweit greift und endlich Klarheit schafft und dieses Rumgeeiere endlich beendet wird. Und bisher sehe ich da auf Bundesebene nur einen Verband der sich dafür einsetzt...



Jetzt muss Ich auch mal Meinen Senf dazugeben.

Hatte Im November letzten Jahreres an einen Fischereiaufseher die Frage gestellt ob Setzkescher in Hamburg Eraubt sind oder Nicht.
Genauer in den Freien Gewässern
Seine Antwort:Nein.

Ich habe Mir das Hamburger Fischereigesetz sowie die DV durchgelesen .
Nirgends steht das was von einem Setzkescherverbot.

Ergoürfte das eine Reine Auslegungssache sein und Ich habe gewissermaßen einen Horror davor wenn Ich mal einen Setzkescher benutze.
Und der Fischereiaufsicht Meine Nase nicht Passt bekomme Ich eine Reingewürgt! 

@m-spec hat Vollkommen Recht,Hier gehört eine Bundesweite einheitliche Regelung her !

Gerade die Hamburger haben es ja da besonders Leicht in die Bredulie zu Geraten!
1 Meter da zu Weit und Wir sind in Niedersachsen
1 Meter Dort Und S-H lässt grüßen.

Da stehen einzelene Meter zischen Verurteilung und keiner Verurteilung #q
Dies kann es ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## poggy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

also ich hab einen setzkescher gesehen von exori. ein sogenannter schonsetzkescher namens "superior setzkescher" welcher in fast allen bundesländern eingesetzt werden darf.. habe ein schreiben gesehen von dem institut für binnenfischerei welches genau diesen setzkescher erlaubt. vielleicht solltet ihr euch diesbezüglich nochma schlau machen.

mfg poggy


----------



## m-spec (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Hallo poggy,

ein ähnliches Modell gab es von Mosella. Für dieses Modell gab es auch ein Gutachten vom damaligen VDSF-Präsidenten. (Herrn Meinelt). Gebracht hat das auch nichts für eine einheitliche Regelung... (Die für den Einsatz nunmal vonnöten ist)

Und wenn ich mir den Text angucke:



> Durch den "Hals" des Setzkeschers ist gewährleistet, dass der komplette Körper (Mindestmaß 350 cm und 50 cm Durchmesser) im Wasser bleibt. Das Gestänge sorgt dafür, dass der Setzkescher ständig aufgestellt bleibt und den Fischen eine sehr gute Bewegungsfreiheit bietet. Der Prototyp ist vom hessischen Ministerium und vom Institut für Binnenfischerei in Potsdam geprüft worden - er entspricht den Richtlinien für das Land Hessen. Weiteres wird geprüft.
> 
> Der Einsatz des Superior Setzkeschers darf nur im Einklang mit den örtlichen Bestimmungen und dem jeweiligen Landes-Fischereigesetzen vorgenommen werden. Der Setzkescherkörper muss während der Fischerei komplett mit Wasser bedeckt sein.


dann sehe ich hier wohl die Freigabe für Hessen(und die haben die Benutzung freigegeben unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen) und das war es dann auch. Für andere Bundesländer ist es dann wieder Auslegungssache. Und ein Kläger ist leider immer schnell gefunden...

Petri

m-spec


----------



## Knispel (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Hier in Bremen ist der Setzkescher laut Fischereigesetz generell verboten. 

Es heisst in § 19 unseres Fischereigesetzes :

4) Wettfischen, Fischen mit Wettbewerbskarakter sowie die lebendhälterung von Fischen in Setzkescher ist verboten.

Unser glorreicher LFV hat das damals federführend durchgesetzt. Aber kein Mensch in der freien Weser kümmert sich um dieses Verbot.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Medikamente wurden denn verordnet... |kopfkrat



Zanderfänger - Du bist der Größte! :vik: :q 
Du sprichst "fast" immer das aus was ich denke 

Aber ich denke das sagt alles.

*OFFTOPIC ON*
Das viele Niedersachsen Korintenkacker sind kann ich nach 
3 Jahren nur bestätigen. 
Jawoll Herr Hauptm.. äh Obmann :q Naja wenn man nichts 
anderes hat um sich zu profilieren....

Das Angelvereine Spaßveranstalltungen sind haben leider
viele noch nicht ganz gecheckt.  Somit ist es auch kein Wunder, dass
z.B. wie bei uns keiner zu den Antret... äh Treffen des Verein geht.

*OFFTOPIC OFF*
Tüssi

Kai


----------



## borchi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Genau das was ich sage und was zum Teil in meinen Papieren als Aufseher Steht.Die Verantwortung trägt jeder selbst.


 
Mal eine Frage an Dich Gründler:

Du bist Fischereiaufseher, wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Du einen Angler mit Setzkescher antriffst. Würdest Du diesen Angler melden, oder gar anzeigen?


----------



## froeschel123 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Habe gestern bei der unteren Jagd-und Fischereibehörde angerufen:
Im Raum Hamm/NRW ist in den Verbandsgewässern ein Setzkescher mit "Mindestmaßen" (eckig, 50 cm breit und 3.50m lang ) erlaubt, wenn der Setzkescher so im Wasser "befestigt" ist, daß er "fest" steht.
Allerdings wurde mir auch mitgeteilt, daß diese ganze Sache eine rechtliche Grauzone ist undder Gebrauch bzw. Nutzung des Setzkeschers "nicht gerne gesehen wird."

Tolle Antwort.....!!!

Froeschel


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



borchi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Dich Gründler:
> 
> Du bist Fischereiaufseher, wie würdest Du reagieren wenn Du einen Angler mit Setzkescher antriffst. Würdest Du diesen Angler melden, oder gar anzeigen?


 
Kommt immer drauf an.wenn da jemand 100 Plötzen in einem 1,50mx30cm langen Setzkescher hat#d ist das nicht ok, und ich würde Schritte dagegen einleiten.Bei vernünftigem Grund einen *Großräumigen Setzkescher vernünftig ins Wasser eingebracht,* und das Hältern nicht nur aus Spaß betrieben wird,habe ich nix dagegen.Ich selber Stippe auch in 2 Mannschaften die viel an Gemeinschaftsfischen teilnehmen und da wird zum teil auch gehältert.
Ich bin also *Kein Gegner des Setzkeschers* wollte nur was klar stellen von wegen erlaubt verboten.
Und was Gesetze betrifft manchmal ist es zum#q #q #q :c :c :c #c #c #c ok.


----------



## anika (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich bin als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher in einem Bereiches Niedersachsens tätig.Und mir ist nicht bekannt das das Land Niedersachsen dieses Gesetzlich geändert hat?Wenn ja sind entweder meine Papiere falsch oder ich habe was verpennt....
> 
> 
> Also es ist immer noch NICHT Erlaubt in Niedersachsen einen Setzkescher zu benutzen.





gründler schrieb:


> welche bei die verordnet wurden weiß ich nicht
> aber ich kann in meinen Papieren lesen und es ist auslegungsache wie man damit umgeht.



Möchte auch gerne wissen: JA oder NEIN!
Ich habe im Internet nichts gefunden, auser  http://www.mosella-team.de/setzkescher-recht.htm

Da steht klar und deutlich : Niedersachsen JA.

Du sagst :NEIN

Es ist ein Rätsel #c

Könntest du vielleicht deine Papiere uns zeigen.


----------



## padotcom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Mal aufs Datum geschaut?


----------



## anika (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Mal aufs Datum geschaut?



Doch! Aber gründler ist Heute hier gewesen.
Also kann er noch antworten.
...und ich brauche darüber Info (JETZT)


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## anika (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps:Anika was Du brauchst und was Du nicht brauchst ist dein ding,ob ich dir antworten muss bleibt mein ding.
> Aber komisch ist nur das ich das gefühl nicht loswerde Du brauchst es nicht für dich sondern gegen andere,aber kann mich auch täuschen.Hoffe ich mal Du bist ein Positiv eingestellter Mensch zum thema Hältern.Und solange fische in Reusen mehrere tage verweilen und das zum teil unter üblen bedingungen,solange bin ich bei 3-8Std Hältern kein Tierquäler und mache weiter wie noch 1985 gehabt.



Ich wollte dich nicht zwingen, das du antwortest, habe nur gehofft.
...und vielen Dank dafür!

Mach dir keine sorge, frage nur für mich und mein Mann.
Wir haben Setzkescher, der entspricht allen Bedienungen.

Wir wohnen im Bielefeld. Ab und zu fahren nach Emden zum Angeln. Es ist ein weiter Weg ,deswegen bleiben wir über Nacht.Wenn kein Setzkescher erlaubt ist,verdirbt der Fisch natürlich schnell,besonders im Sommer. Kühlbox hilft da nicht so lange.

Wir wollten einem Verein beitreten, aber wenn der Kescher dann verboten ist lohnt sich das nicht.

In den Papieren des Veriens steht kein Verbot. Aber ein Fischereiaufseher hat uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das der Schetzkescher in Niedersachsen generell verboten ist.

Deswegen will ich es jetzt genau wissen.

Ich freue mich wenn du bescheid sagst falls du was neues erfährst. Danke dir schon mal.


anika.


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

@ gründler

nen einheitliches gesetz in d zum sk ? übertreibst du da nicht.
diese sachen sind in den fischereigesetzen/verordnungen geregelt.
und mit dem dav bringst du da nicht was durcheinander?
wo sind denn die meisten setzkescherverbote? in dav gewässern bestimmt nicht.
was ja auch dein beispiel nds zeigt ich würd mal sagen nds ist "vdsf-regiert".

antonio


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

.......


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

ich glaub da nicht dran.
wenn die einzelnen bl ihr eigenes süppchen kochen können, werden sie es sich auch nicht aus der hand nehmen lassen.
fischereirecht ist nun mal länderrecht.
dann könnte man ja auch ein einheitliches fischereigesetz machen.
und wenn einige bl eben sagen oder mit ihrem fischereigesetz/verordnung dabei bleiben, daß der sk verboten ist wird sich da auch bundeseinheitlich nix ändern.

antonio


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Ich gehe im Zweifelsfall immer davon aus, dass ein Setzkescher verboten ist, auch wenn es kein ausdrückliches Verbot im Landesfischereigesetz gibt.
Irgendeiner kommt einem zur Not blöd und argumentiert mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, denn zum ans Bein pinkeln, findet sich immer was.
Von daher bleibt auch bei mir immer ein blödes Gefühl dabei, wenn ich meinen Setzkescher auspacke und dass obwohl der mit 4m x 0,5m(oder 0,65m?, weiß gerade nicht) recht geräumig ist.#c


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Habe ich bereits schon mal gepostet(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2093724&highlight=setzkescher#post2093724), aber nochmals zur Info; daraus ergibt sich, dass anseits von Verboten in Landesfischreiverordnungen kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz bei sachgerechter Verwendung vorliegt.



*Das Amtsgericht Karslruhe hat am 12.3.2008 einen Angler vom Vorwurf der Tierquälerei freigesprochen, der in einem Setzkescher Rotaugen gehältert hat und deshalb von der Wasserschutzpolizei angezeigt worden war.
Das Gericht folgte den Ausführungen des Sachverständigen, der nach Prüfung der Sachlage zu dem Ergebnis kam, dass die Art und Weise der Hälterung nicht zu beanstanden war. Der Setzkescher bot den gehälterten Fischen genug Raum, bestand aus knotemfreien Material und war sachgerecht ausgebracht.
Das Urteil ist rechtskräftg (Az.:3Cs500 Js 32165/07) *


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Es hat sich leider durch die Tierschutzpropaganda bei vielen Anglern die Meinung eingeschlichen das der Setzkescher verboten ist.
Blöd ist natürlich wenn jemand von der Polizei an sowas glaubt, und Steuergelder mit einer Anzeige verschwendet.

Nur hältern und zurücksetzen ist bedenklich, im VDFS Papier stand mal was von: das der Fisch nicht mehr ins rausgeangelte Gewässer darf (also essen oder wo anders als Besatzfisch hin).


----------



## Felipe95 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Hallo

Habe da mal ne frage zum Thema Setzkescher ...

Wozu braucht man setzkescher, entweder man tötet den fisch und nimmt ihn mit (verwertet ihn) oder man schmeißt ihn wieder rein !? 

MfG Felix


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Setzkescher ist zwar toll wenn man Fotogeil ist und seinen gesamten Fang präsentieren möchte.

Ich handhabe das anders, Fische die ich esse, schlag ich ab und kommen in die Kühlbox.
Fische die ich eh wieder schwimmen lasse, Hake ich direkt ab und setze sie gleich wieder zurück.

Sehe für mich im Setzkescher keinen Sinn.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nur hältern und zurücksetzen ist bedenklich, im VDFS Papier stand mal was von: das der Fisch nicht mehr ins rausgeangelte Gewässer darf (also essen oder wo anders als Besatzfisch hin).


 

*Hältern, abwiegen und dann freilassen ist nicht mit dem Urteil abgedeckt.*



PS:
Ist zwar hier öfters schon angesprochen, hat aber mit der Materie nichts zu tun:
Der VDFS wird pauschal hier, aber nur hier in diesem Board, immer als negativ und für alles, was einem nicht gefällt, genannt.

Die Aussage im Thread, dass tendentiell Setzkescherverbot = VDFS, ist absurd.
In Bayern hat der VDFS maßgeblich hingewirkt, dass der Setzkescher in der Fischreiverordnung ausdrücklich ERLAUBT ist. Gültig bereits ab 1994 !
Vor Gericht bezüglich Setzkescher wie sogar bei C&R Gerichtsverfahren hat der VDSF die betroffenen Angler erfolgreich vertreten.

In Bayern hat der VDFS geschafft, dass nicht generell Gemeinschaftsfischen verboten werden, wie ja an sich geplant und auch nun wortgleich verboten, sondern haben Ausnahmeregelungen errungen, die so ziemlich alles an Veranstaltungen ermöglichen.

Das Geschrei, wie aktuell in einem anderen Thread, dass sogar die Verteuerung der 5 Jahresmarken wie auch geplante EU-Regelungen wie z.B. zur Bestandsregelung des Aals auch dem VDSF zugeschrieben wird, ist schon eigenartig.

Pauschales statt differenziertes sollte in einer aufgeklärten Welt nicht allzu häufig vorkommen ... #h


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe da mal ne frage zum Thema Setzkescher ...
> 
> ...



Mann kann damit auch andere Gewässer besetzen (Leichen laichen nicht), zum Teil sind kleinere Vereinsteich so besetzt worden.


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe da mal ne frage zum Thema Setzkescher ...
> 
> ...



Das magst du und Kollege Lahn Döbel so denken, aber die Welt kennt eben nicht nur schwarz/weiß, sondern es gibt auch was dazwischen.#d
Es soll Leute geben, die verwerten die gefangenen Fische auch, lassen sie aber lieber noch im Setzkescher.:g
Ich bin so einer und oute mich da gerne.|bigeyes

Ganz im Ernst, ich bin doch nicht bescheuert und praktiziere das, wie ihr es schriebt.|kopfkrat
Das würde ja folgendes bedeuten:
Beginne ich morgens um 6.00 Uhr zu fischen, fange um 7.00 Uhr einen maßigen  Fisch zum Mitnehmen, schlachte ihn und  fahre am späten Nachmittag gegen 17Uhr heim, dann wäre der Fisch satte 10 Stunden in der Kühlbox gelegen.|krank:
Im dümmsten Fall(Hochsommer z.B.) müsste ich zwischendrin einpacken und heimfahren um den Fang in die richtige Kühlung zu bringen, ehe er in der Kühlbox angammelt, weil die Kühlakkus nach 6 Stunden dahin geschmolzen sind und die Box trotz schattigem Plätzchen, eben doch allmählich keine Kühlbox mehr ist.#q

Das kann ich besser, indem ich die Fische hältere(und da ist es dann auch shitegal, wann ich sie gefangen habe), und sie erst kurz vorm Heimfahren schlachte.
Geiler Trick und offenbar kommt nicht jeder drauf, gelle?


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

Dann ist der Setzkescher ja so eine Art Todeszelle für die Fische.... *duck&wegrenn*


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das magst du und Kollege Lahn Döbel so denken, aber die Welt kennt eben nicht nur schwarz/weiß, sondern es gibt auch was dazwischen.#d
> Es soll Leute geben, die verwerten die gefangenen Fische auch, lassen sie aber lieber noch im Setzkescher.:g
> Ich bin so einer und oute mich da gerne.|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 
Hältern, um ihn anschießend zu schlachten ist ja eeben der Sinn des Hälterns, nicht jedoch, um aus den 10 gefangenen Forellen am Abend dann zu entscheiden, welche 3 man mitnimmt und den Rest zurückwirft.


----------



## Felipe95 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

OK Vielen Dank für eure Antworten !

Ist eben jedem selbst überlassen, in unserem Verein ist Setzkescher aber eh nicht erlaubt #c

MfG Felix


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*

......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Dann ist der Setzkescher ja so eine Art Todeszelle für die Fische.... *duck&wegrenn*



Bei 4 Metern Länge und nem halben Meter Breite ist es eher schon "the green mile":q:q:vik:


----------



## antonio (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe da mal ne frage zum Thema Setzkescher ...
> 
> ...



die beste methode den fisch frisch zu halten wenn man länger am wasser ist.

antonio


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wann sind Setzkescher erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> die beste methode den fisch frisch zu halten wenn man länger am wasser ist.
> 
> antonio



Mein Reden.


----------

